# Black Rock Cider



## Dave3573 (15/5/06)

Gday everone i havent posted before but i read this forum most days of the week.

I been brewing for about 8 months now and have had great results

I thought id try a black rock cider as i've heard its the best cider kit around. Mixed every thing as normal, used brew enhancer from the locak HBS which was 60% dextrose and 40% corn syrup, put in 2 litres of pure apple juice and filled to 23 litres. Put yeast that came with kit in at 25c. Everything seemed normal until i woke this morning and found my airlock full of cider and it was still bubbling out the top. Is anything wrong i don't know? Never seen anything like this while brewing beer or is cider totally different, i would love some advice thanks in advance. :beerbang:


----------



## KoNG (15/5/06)

sounds like your yeast is enjoying the feast. it shouldnt be a major concern, you could try dropping the temperature a little so to calm the ferment down a bit, then just clean the airlock out, sanitize all the parts then put back in place. If the ferment looks like it is still quite rapid and active which may result in your airlock blocking again, then you could set up a blow-off tube (do a search on those for full details). At this satge i wouldnt stress, let the ferment finish then give it a taste.


----------



## Dave3573 (15/5/06)

Thanks mate for the quick reply, its the funniest thing i've seen yet in brewing it looks like a science project gone wrong. I take your advice and reduce the heat. Thanks again :beer:


----------



## Disco_tezz (13/11/07)

Dave3573 said:


> Gday everone i havent posted before but i read this forum most days of the week.
> 
> I been brewing for about 8 months now and have had great results
> 
> I thought id try a black rock cider as i've heard its the best cider kit around. Mixed every thing as normal, used brew enhancer from the locak HBS which was 60% dextrose and 40% corn syrup, put in 2 litres of pure apple juice and filled to 23 litres. Put yeast that came with kit in at 25c. Everything seemed normal until i woke this morning and found my airlock full of cider and it was still bubbling out the top. Is anything wrong i don't know? Never seen anything like this while brewing beer or is cider totally different, i would love some advice thanks in advance. :beerbang:





I made cider similar to what is mentioned above, But how is the % of alc of the cider can? Just so i can work out what the final % is once i have added the sugar and apple juice


----------

